# Moth?



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

While having breakfast with Sandra this morning, I noticed I had a new visitor to our new screened in porch. He was outside up under the fascia and rafters. Which one of you entomologists would care to tell us what this is? Pretty huh?
David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

moth...
w/ a pair of rocket motors...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't know what it's called but I've seen them up here on the Coast. Curious also, I am.
In all likelihood not something you want laying eggs in your garden...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe a 'Black Witch' moth?
Black Witch Moth - Lepidoptera - Our Breathing Planet


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Dan found it. The strangest one I`ve ever seen is one that resembles a hummingbird. I watched them for several minutes the first time I saw them thinking that it looked like a hummingbird and fed like a hummingbird on flowers but that something wasn`t quite right. Only place I`ve ever seen them is around Shuswap Lake in the southern BC interior. I saw a moth that looks like a hummingbird. What is it? | Butterflies and Moths of North America


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Maybe a 'Black Witch' moth?
> Black Witch Moth - Lepidoptera - Our Breathing Planet


Dan you should have known it was a Black Witch moth it's almost Halloween. :surprise: :laugh2:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Of all the things up here that go 'bump' in the night, moths are the least of my worries, Don! 

Grizzly bear rarely seen on Sunshine Coast not fazed by barking dog - British Columbia - CBC News

_Bear: "I'm only going to say this once, stop with the barking!"_


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Of all the things up here that go 'bump' in the night, moths are the least of my worries, Don!


miller moths is about the extent of it...
it's the thing that feed on them that get your attention...
but more so the things that run them off is the worry...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The largest Moth I have ever seen must have been 5"-6" wing span, and the body 3"-4" long when I lived in Hillsborough, Ore. about this time of year. a bunch of them were on my bug light on the patio deck.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution is amazing! That's a beauty, Herb.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You're good. As long as you have an unlocked truck close by. 

His vehicle was locked. The pickup wasn't. But he only wound up with 100 scratches, and was able to get in the pickup. 

I don't swim in water with fish large enough to eat me, and willing to do so. And I don't live in areas with animals large enough to eat me, and willing to do so.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Moth*



DaninVan said:


> Maybe a 'Black Witch' moth?
> Black Witch Moth - Lepidoptera - Our Breathing Planet


Dan wins the prize. I have been told by several folks since I posted this, that it is indeed a Black Witch Moth. 
David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have some Walnut Burl that looks just like that. Must be a Walnut Burly Moth...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Going for my second win here; Herb's beauty might be an ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Emperor_Gum_Moth.jpg
?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Going for my second win here; Herb's beauty might be an ...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Emperor_Gum_Moth.jpg
> ?


Dan, I think it was a : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antheraea_polyphemus

They are native to Canada, and someone told me that they migrate in the fall.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no doubt about it...
black witch moth...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beats me; way out of my pay grade...

below are Herb's and the two options(?).

Herb's has those two smaller, yellowish 'eyes' out on the wings and those strong front to back dark boundary lines out near the ends of the wings.
I give the win to Herb.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> While having breakfast with Sandra this morning, I noticed I had a new visitor to our new screened in porch. He was outside up under the fascia and rafters. Which one of you entomologists would care to tell us what this is? Pretty huh?
> David


I think it's a B2 Stealth Moth.


----------

